# Pilot Light



## deanerr2 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Pilot Light solved*

This is my first Travler Trailer and my question is Why wont the pilot light light on my 2007 Flagstaff 19.5 ft . I can light the stove right at the burner but thats it, do i need to put water in the 30 gal. water supply for the hot water heater to light that pilot light, it says in the manuel about a reset swich, but i dont see one, any help Please! heres a link to what my camper is.


2007 Flagstaff Travel Trailer Motorhomes, Used Flagstaff 19fd Shamrock 19 Flagstaf RV For Sale - Stock No.- 5971


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

If you haven't used the trailer in awhile the lp has bled out of the line. It might take a few attempts to get it to light. The stove lights because it gets gas faster. The air must bleed out. Make sure the tank valves are on and you have propane.
I don't know if your trailer has an electronic ignition. If it does, there will be a switch on the wall that sez hot water heater. Turn the switch to on. If it fails to light a red light will come on. Turn the switch off, wait a few second and try again. It might take a few times. You should hear it fire up and the red light will stay off. You might hear a snapping sound coming from the heater, That would be the ignitor tring to light it. I'm guessing the reset is on the outside of the trailer. I think it is a temp reset.
The old style is like a house w/h. Turn the valve to pilot and push the button down. Use a grill lighter to fire up the pilot. Keep the button down, once the pilot lights, for a few seconds the release it. If the pilot stays on turn the valve to the on position and the heater will fire up. If the pilot goes out, turn valve back off. wait a minute and repeat the first step.
You don't need water to light it, but DO NOT LIGHT IT with out water in the heater. You will damage it.
I hope I was able to help. Good luck. Bob


----------



## deanerr2 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, i will try to wait a little longer for the gas to get to the pilot, i will try this weekend again.


----------



## deanerr2 (Jun 4, 2010)

I tried again and still no luck, i smell a slight gas odor, but no luck in getting it to lite, any ideas anyone Please, Desperate


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Becasue this is an LP problem I would take it to your local dealer.

LP is NOT something you want to mess with as you will be the next human on the moon if you do something wrong


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

l2l said:


> Becasue this is an LP problem I would take it to your local dealer.
> 
> LP is NOT something you want to mess with as you will be the next human on the moon if you do something wrong


You mean like


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Is it the new style hwh? If it is and you smell gas there is probably something wrong with the ignition. It should be clicking when you turn on the hwh and ignite the pilot. If it not the newer heaters are electronic and there is nothing that can be done. Take it to an rv repair shop.
Will it run on electric? Some of the newer hwh run on both. Turn it off gas and wait awhile to let the lp clear.
It is kinda tough to help with out knowing the unit. See if you can find a make and model number on the heater. It should say Atwood or one of the other ones somewhere. You might be able to call a repair shop and they can help you or talk you through the lighting procedure, but you will need the make and model.
You can also look it up yourself online by googleing the make and download the instruction sheet.
Good luck and sorry I couldn't be of more help. Bob


----------



## cerealjoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi deanerr2. I put water in the 30 gal. water supply. I think it is effective to light it up.


----------



## tinkertoys1944 (Aug 29, 2010)

You may have a bad thermocoupling.


----------



## deanerr2 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies, we had everything replaced new and its working now.


----------



## Jordan (Aug 13, 2010)

thats good to know and will last a while now


----------

